# Ugliest Plane of WW2?



## bronzewhaler82 (Feb 22, 2004)

In your opinion what was the ugliest plane of World War 2 (lets face it, it won't be anything Italian!) 

I think it was the Fieseler Fi 156 'Storch' it looked like a kids toy-model not to mention a giant insect!


----------



## Crazy (Feb 22, 2004)

I vote the Swordfish


Call me weird, but I like all the other planes


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 22, 2004)

well im sorry but i have to say the lancaster


----------



## trackend (Feb 22, 2004)

Avro Rota.
What an oinker!


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 22, 2004)

i vote swordfish


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 23, 2004)

Swordfish  

Hot Space


----------



## kiwimac (Feb 23, 2004)

Brewster Buffalo, ugly to look at, uglier to fly!

Kiwimac


----------



## Samu (Feb 23, 2004)

For me, all the planes of WW2 are extremely beautiful and amazings. But perhaps the Dornier Do 335 'Pfeil' can be a little ugly...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 23, 2004)

theres nowt wrong with the swordfish if you ask me


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 23, 2004)

i like the hampden i think it looks nice very nice in fact


----------



## Crazy (Feb 23, 2004)

Now who could hate the Buffalo? Such a nice little bird 8)


----------



## Viper (Feb 23, 2004)

id say the bufflalo,yes the lancaster,stoch was theee ugliest. WHy did u put hellcat in!?!?!?!?! they look awsome


----------



## kiwimac (Feb 24, 2004)

Then, of course, there is the Blohm Voss BV-141.

An interesting aircraft to look at and by all accounts a pleasant enough one to fly.











Kiwimac


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 24, 2004)

i think the buffalo looks great 8)


----------



## Andrew (Feb 24, 2004)

This is what ugly realy looks like 
The One and only Fairey Barrcuda

Andrew


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 24, 2004)

ok, the lancaster was beautiful, the swordfish wasn't that bad, and the buffalo was just plain ugly


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Feb 24, 2004)

Well even though you say the Hellcat is nice...people voted for it so obviously not everyone does...its short and fat..not really very attractive...unless you go for that type  

While i'm on the subject of short fat planes - personally i'm a fan of the Brewster Buffalo - short and fat it may be but it was an ok fighter. And just to prove it, heres a nice picture


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 24, 2004)

from that angle, it just looks like a shortend helldiver


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Feb 24, 2004)

As a footnote whilst we are on the 'short, fat plane' subject does anyone have any pictures of the Commonwealth Boomerang? even though not everyone has heard of them they were excellent aircraft and gave the Japs a really hard time whilst being piloted by Aussies


----------



## Samu (Feb 24, 2004)

Something like this?
CA-12








CA-13




8)


----------



## kiwimac (Feb 25, 2004)

Whaler,

Your picture *IS* A Commonwealth Boomerang! Not a Brewster Buffalo.

Kiwimac


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Feb 25, 2004)

Yeah i know! but it WAS a Buffalo earlier! 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 25, 2004)

can i just say it was me that voted for the hellcat, and all my opinions are irrelevant


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Feb 25, 2004)

Well i agree - i think the Hellcat is Ugly...not the ugliest but its no oil-painting


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 26, 2004)

if the lancaster was up there id have voted for that 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 26, 2004)

i wont say that didn't hurt C.C......................


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Feb 26, 2004)

I think the Lancaster is a unique looking plane but not ugly...i can't really put my finger on why it looks so unique but it does


----------



## RAF_Loke (Feb 27, 2004)

This is an ugly plane, that is if you can say that about a plane


----------



## aussie jim (Feb 27, 2004)

My vote went to the Gigant  now that is a truly ugleeee machine..the Buff and the Boomer  are truly sweet beside a plane of such ugliness












looks like some of Zepplin thats crashed with wings sewn on it...even the camo is ugly.

the other planes dont even come close  ..ok the Barracuda is a real pig.


----------



## kiwimac (Feb 27, 2004)

Oh, I don't know, the _Gigant_ has always reminded me of a large but friendly dog. As for the Bristol 153, I'd never heard of it until now.

Kiwimac


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 27, 2004)

it looks like a zero


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 27, 2004)

no it doesnt


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 28, 2004)

the bristol type 153 does, anyone else agree?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 29, 2004)

i know, it doesnt


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 29, 2004)

IT DOES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kiwimac (Feb 29, 2004)

Well, maybe a little but no more than the IAR 80.

Kiwimac


----------



## aussie jim (Feb 29, 2004)

Yes Lanc...it is similar to the Zero..I think its the cockpit and rear rudder that look similar...but its not as nice as the zero


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 1, 2004)

i dunno............................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 2, 2004)

yesh the zero's a good looking plane 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 2, 2004)

ah "yesh"............................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 3, 2004)

sorry, i say "yesh" a lot on msn messenger  kinda got confused


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 3, 2004)

you've never said that to me? or is that right reserved for Helen?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 4, 2004)

you never say anything that gives me the opportunity to say yesh  and yes helen is the only person i use it with i suppose


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 6, 2004)

and i quote "8)"


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 6, 2004)

stop using myself against me  just cos you aint smart enough to be original  8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 7, 2004)

no, i'm subconsiously playing with your mind


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm going to do something thoroughly outrageous now!....i'm going to discuss something ON THE TOPIC!!! ( Cue dramatic music)    

One of the things that i think makes the lancaster a bit ugly (sorry lanc) is the colours (but i can understand why they have those) and the dome stuck right on the end of its chin...couldn't it just have a hole in the floor like everything else? (as you can see i have a limited knowledge of bombers) i think you're the best person to ask Lanc as you are obviously an expert on them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 7, 2004)

> i think you're the best person to ask Lanc as you are obviously an expert on them



well thanks......................

and that "dome stuck right on the end of it's chin" was more common that "a hole in the floor", i mean, could you imagine trying to aim a bouncing bomb through a hole in the floor? it would be impossible, besides, the B-17 had a bigger "dome" than even the Mk. 3 had, but i don't hear you complaining about that........................

BTW, those colours were nessacery as camoflage


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Mar 7, 2004)

For some reason it looks better on the B-17 than the lanc...i think the lanc looks a bit unshapely, and by that i mean it doesn't look very areodynamic to me

I see your point about the bouncing bomb (see i told you you are an expert!) but couldn't they have just used a complex mirror system? simple cos it would look better \/


----------



## kiwimac (Mar 7, 2004)

You know,

I've always considered the Halifax one of the most elegant looking bombers of WW2













> The Halifax heavy bomber proved itself to be Britain's second best heavy bomber, eclipsed only by the superb AVRO Lancaster. It was first flown only three months after the Short Stirling, but proved to be far superior to that aircraft in most ways. The Halifax's overall performance classed it as one of the best combat planes of the war, something that is rarely recognised today. The Halifax was made in numerous versions, the most numerous being the Mk. I and II with 2,050 produced. Unfortunately, the Halifax Mk. I had a serious flaw in the design of it's tail structure that caused it to go into a rapid, uncontrollable spin if it was flung about the air too much. This undoubtedly caused a number of fatal crashes. The design of the tail structure was changed in the Mk. II and III versions. These proved to be far superior to the Mk. I. A total of 2,060 Mk. IIIs were produced from Feb. 1944 to the war's end. Mk. VI and VII versions were completed at the war's end with more powerful engines and longer range. The Halifax was primarily a night heavy bomber, but it was also used in Coastal Command to hunt U-boats as the Mk. V and for dropping paratroops. It was also used to ferry troops, as an air ambulance and a glider-tug. In the night bomber role Halifaxes flew a total of 75,532 missions, dropping more than 227,000 tons of bombs. Only four Halifaxes made it to 100 missions. Today there are no complete Halifax bombers on display. One is being reconstructed from a plane that crashed in Norway. Several wrecks are on display and the most complete aircraft is at the Trenton Museum, Trenton, Ontario.










> Technical Details
> The Mk. I Halifax heavy bomber carried a crew of seven, these being pilot, engineer, bomb aimer/observer, navigator, wireless operator, mid-upper gunner and tail-gunner. It was powered by four Rolls-Royce Merlin X engines each generating 1,280 hp using three-bladed, variable pitch, metal propellers. It had a maximum speed of 265 mph (426 km/h) at 17,500 ft (5,300 m), with a ceiling of 22,800 ft (6,950 m) and a range of 1,860 miles (3,000 km). It carried six 0.303 in. machine guns, two in the mid-upper position and four in the tail turret. It was capable of hauling 13,000 lbs (5,890 kg) of bombs or mines.
> 
> The Mk. II had more powerful Merlin engines, a single Vickers K machine gun for the bomb aimer and a redesigned tail structure that improved handling characteristics considerably.
> ...



Quotes sourced from : http://www.constable.ca/halifax.htm

Mind you I also like these French bombers






Kiwimac


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 7, 2004)

get away, the b-17 looks great, 2nd only to the p-108 8) i like the lanc more than the b-17 mind you


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Mar 7, 2004)

Good god Kiwi!!  

The Halifax looks like a flying Brick! god its a horrible looking beast of a plane! i hear the German fighters flew away when they saw it coming it was so ugly they could'nt even bare to look at it - let alone shoot at it! and if one crashed in a populated area they had to evacuate everyone within 10 miles just so they could clear up the wreakage without blinding anyone with its fearful ugliness! 
eww ugly!

anyway....the French one is...well its french isn't it? nuff said mate


----------



## kiwimac (Mar 7, 2004)

Whaler,

Kiwimac <lifts left thumb to nose, blows ENORMOUS raspberry and wiggles fingers>


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Mar 7, 2004)




----------



## jj1982 (Mar 7, 2004)

Well i feel that all the planes are special...You cant possibly say that one is more ugly than the other cos they are all so different


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Mar 7, 2004)

jj1982 said:


> Well i feel that all the planes are special...You cant possibly say that one is more ugly than the other cos they are all so different



 you should look up some of the pictures of planes i have mentioned above - some of them are seriously ugly mate especially the Fiesler - ewwww


----------



## kiwimac (Mar 7, 2004)

Hey the Storch is OK!

Kiwimac


----------



## SINKA (Mar 8, 2004)

ugly


----------



## kiwimac (Mar 8, 2004)

Anyone who would cyber-stalk Aussie Jim is not a source I would consider authoritative on HOW beautiful a plane is / not. :0  

Kiwimac


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 8, 2004)

nice one...


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Mar 8, 2004)

As much as i think SINKA is a raving nutter he does have a point...the Fiesler Storch IS an ugly bird (hence the large number of votes for it) you can't argue with the masses Kiwi (though you do like arguing with people don't you? i've noticed that  )


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 8, 2004)

i dont think the fi 156 is ugly, just boring 8)


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Mar 8, 2004)

Theres very little i can say that will make you think a plane is ugly - its simple opinion


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 8, 2004)

true 8) i mean the lanc thinks the lancaster is a beautiful plane, when it clearly isnt, but i think thats down to one of his many mental illnesses, not his own opinion


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Mar 8, 2004)

Now Cheddar don't be so hard on Lanc....it's probably due to excessive drinking thats all


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 8, 2004)

well of corse i drink, i couldn't live if i didn't ..................


----------



## kiwimac (Mar 8, 2004)

Do I like to argue??? HELL YES!

Kiwimac


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 8, 2004)

we'll compromise and say that the lanc has drinking related mental illnesses 8)


----------



## kiwimac (Mar 8, 2004)

Try this one for ugly







Kiwimac


----------



## Crazy (Mar 8, 2004)

I still don't see what's wrong with the Buffalo


----------



## kiwimac (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh, let me see,

Short, stubby, squat, all the power of a stuffed Marten and all the looks of the elephant Man.

NOW do you get it??



Kiwimac


----------



## Crazy (Mar 8, 2004)

Uhhhh, lemme see.....









NO


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Mar 9, 2004)

kiwimac said:


> Oh, let me see,
> 
> Short, stubby, squat, all the power of a stuffed Marten and all the looks of the elephant Man.
> 
> ...




HAHAHHA victory! me and Kiwi agree on something! its amazing!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 9, 2004)

the buffalo looks great  im with crazy


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 12, 2004)

im with cheese and psycho (what a dream team!)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 12, 2004)

we shall be called... Crazy German Cheese! like nasty bleu cheese... only its german!

Reichsmarschall Batista


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 12, 2004)

try to fit me in, Crazy German Ass Cheese........................


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 12, 2004)

or Crazy Ass German Cheese 0_o

Reichsmarschall Batista


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 12, 2004)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 12, 2004)

and hot space 8) crazy hot german ass cheese


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 12, 2004)

Crazy Hot Ass German German Cheese From Space 

Reichsmarschall Batista


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 12, 2004)

8)


----------



## kiwimac (Mar 12, 2004)

Yes, well this is proof, if any be needed, that you can indeed have *too much* of a good thing!

Fuhrer von Spam Kiwimac


----------



## Hot Space (Mar 12, 2004)

I am watching this Thread you know  

Hot Space


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 13, 2004)

allot of people are whatching this thread......................................


----------



## Hot Space (Mar 13, 2004)

But I'm a very nice Man  

Hot Space

....................also I lie alot


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 14, 2004)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 14, 2004)

wow, how unoriginal......................


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Mar 14, 2004)

Oooh the Storch is catching the Buffalo - its gonna be a close one...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 14, 2004)

ohhhhhhhh, i've stil not voted, people had better start trying to persuade me to vote for one or the other..........................


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Mar 14, 2004)

The Storch lanc! go for the storch!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 20, 2004)

the fw-189! its hideous!


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 21, 2004)

vote for Pamela Anderson  shes a monster of hideousnessness  

Reichsmarschall Batista


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 21, 2004)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 21, 2004)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 21, 2004)

she has unecessarily big engines, a bit like the breda 88 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 21, 2004)

oh, that was very good for you............................


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Mar 21, 2004)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> vote for Pamela Anderson  shes a monster of hideousnessness
> 
> Reichsmarschall Batista



The Americans wouldn't have needed the nukes if they had that creature in their airforce! the japs would've surrendered if they saw her coming!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 21, 2004)




----------



## jj1982 (Mar 22, 2004)

well, back to the aircraft situation....for fear of sounding like a twat and sitting on the fence.....(shit where that splinter come from?) i think that most of the aircraft was butt ugly...(like the american women) but i cant possibly pinpoint any singular machine.....mainly through lack of pics!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 23, 2004)

no i think the opposite, very few planes looked ugly 8)


----------



## jj1982 (Mar 23, 2004)

just seen a pic of the gloster metoer......i think it looks bloody awful!


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Mar 23, 2004)

I disagree with you strongly JJ1982 - most of the planes during WW2 were beautiful...you want ugly? look at most modern Jets....boring and bloody butt ugly! I quite like American women (the ones you see on TV anyway...Hmmm Angelena Jolie  ) but if you want ugly...look for German women!


----------



## BatGirl (Mar 23, 2004)

I think the XP-55 Ascender, american plane with no tail but four guns in the nose........odd looking thing


----------



## Huckebein (Mar 23, 2004)

The Fw 189 was a beautiful, braceful machine. For me the P-47 ain't too cute, and the Vengeance/ vindicator/ Helldiver are all butt-ugly. For ugliest plane _ever_ though, two words: Fairey Gannet


----------



## jj1982 (Mar 23, 2004)

ooh thats a good one....i still think that most planes aren't pretty to look at....


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Mar 24, 2004)

With a name like 'Gannet' its hardly going to be a monet is it??


----------



## jj1982 (Mar 24, 2004)

nor a picasso


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 24, 2004)

i've seen 1 for real, they're huge


----------



## jj1982 (Mar 24, 2004)

i'm afraid i can never remember what aircraft i've seen...my memory is like a sieve!


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Mar 24, 2004)

You've been in a Dehavilland Rapid (passenger Biplane) and a B-17 (Sally B) with me - your memory is more like a hole!


----------



## jj1982 (Mar 24, 2004)

i been in more than that...i just cant remmeber...out comes the old picture albums"


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 24, 2004)

ive never been in any ww2 planes, mainly cos ive only been interested in them since christmas


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Mar 29, 2004)

Well you'll get a chance at Yeovil...i can't remember much about that one museum actually but i'm almost certain theres an aircraft you can board...please don't quote me on that though as i could be wrong (it has been known to happen) 8)


----------



## jj1982 (Mar 29, 2004)

Another good one is the RAF Manston museam.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 29, 2004)

> please don't quote me on that though as i could be wrong (it has been known to happen)



  just quoted you 8)


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Mar 29, 2004)

Oh NO! i've been quoted!!! AGHHH!!!!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 29, 2004)

8)


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Mar 30, 2004)

Nah really, you guys will have a great time - loads of things to see and i bet you'll come back with a whole load of new fav planes (maybe that will give us all a break from Lancs tireless pursuit of turning us all into rabid fans of the big old bomber...  )

I bet he'll change his profile name to 'The Martlet kicks ass!'

8)


----------



## kiwimac (Mar 31, 2004)

Or mayhap,

"The Halifax is the greatest"

Kiwimac


----------



## nutter (Mar 31, 2004)

from that list i'd pick the buffalo as the ugliest plane just cause it wasn't very good.
but whys the swordfish in the list that planes beutiful


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Mar 31, 2004)

kiwimac said:


> Or mayhap,
> 
> "The Halifax is the greatest"
> 
> Kiwimac



Yeah...but you missed a bit off the end...i think it was supposed to read "The Halifax is the greatest eyesore"

8)

and nutter...everyone here will agree with you that the Swordfish was a great plane but MAN was it ugly...other people seemed to think so to looking at the votes.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 31, 2004)

none of the planes on that lst are ugly


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Apr 1, 2004)

Well alot of people seem to disagree with you...and if you don't think an Me323 was ugly then you need your eyes testing mate!


----------



## plan_D (Apr 1, 2004)

The Miles M39 was the ugliest without a doubt...it's not on the list, but still.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 1, 2004)

> and if you don't think an Me323 was ugly then you need your eyes testing mate!



i take offence  i think the 323 looked great, dominating even


----------



## kiwimac (Apr 2, 2004)

CC,

Is "dominating" your word of the day? Thats twice in 2 separate posts!

C'mon 'fess up, you're up to the 'D's' again aren't you?


Kiwimac


----------



## plan_D (Apr 2, 2004)

This is the ugliest...


----------



## plan_D (Apr 2, 2004)

I saw someone mention a Gannet as well, there's one in North Lincolnshire...near where I live..I live in South Yorkshire...  Don't think Lincolnshire. 

Avro Lancaster G-BVBP KB 994 
Avro Lincoln G-APRJ RF 342 
B 25 Mitchell G-BWGR 44 - 30925 

Percival Provost P56 T1 G-BZRF WV 499 
Percival Provost P56 T1 G-BZRE XX421 
Fairey Gannet G-BMYP XL 502 
de Havilland Vampire T.11 G-BZRC WZ 584 
de Havilland Vampire T.11 G-BZRD XH 313 
de Havilland Sea Vixen XN 691 
Gloster Meteor NF Mk. 14 WS 776 
Bristol Bloodhound Missile Mk l 
Bristol Bloodhound Missile Mk ll 

That's what they have, don't think it's full aircraft though, last time I went most were in pieces except the Gannet. I know they aren't all WW2 but I though someone might be interested, it's Sandtoft airfield if anyone has heard of it. It was an aerodrome in World War 2, so some of you should know, at least.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 2, 2004)

> CC,
> 
> Is "dominating" your word of the day? Thats twice in 2 separate posts!
> 
> C'mon 'fess up, you're up to the 'D's' again aren't you?



yup, im promoting my name, it begins with D 8)


----------



## Piaggio108 (Apr 2, 2004)

I am amazed that nobody has mentioned the Amiot 143. It is in my opinion the uglyest ever. Like a box with wings. Go find some pictures of it now, I don't know how to post them.


----------



## Crazy (Apr 2, 2004)

Amiot 143:


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Apr 2, 2004)

Yeah the Amiot 143 WAS ugly but somehow i don't think it was the ugliest...its actually been mentioned by me before now in the 'Worst aircraft of WW2' thread - go check it out 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 3, 2004)

i still think the lancaster was the ugliest plane of WW2 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 3, 2004)

, it wasn't  and the swordfish was beautiful, how dare it even be on the list!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 5, 2004)

> and the swordfish was beautiful



i wouldnt say beautiful, it did look a bit of a dog, but it so ugly it looks good 8)


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Apr 5, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> , it wasn't  and the swordfish was beautiful, how dare it even be on the list!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



well 15% of the voters disagreed with you lanc...including myself - it was Butt ugly!


----------



## kiwimac (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey the Swordfish was OK! It was the Buffalo that was Butt ugly!

Kiwimac


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Apr 6, 2004)

The Swordfish is ugly 

even its 'affectionate' nickname was 'stringbag' hardly very flattering is it?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 6, 2004)

> It was the Buffalo that was Butt ugly



no it wasnt, it was the FW-189 that was butt ugly


----------



## kiwimac (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh yeah, Right! As if!

Kiwimac


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Apr 7, 2004)

Actually i think they were both ugly! but having said that i never thought German planes looked ugly...just evil


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 8, 2004)

stop personifying inanimate objects


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Apr 8, 2004)

Don't spoil my fun! 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 10, 2004)

> even its 'affectionate' nickname was 'stringbag' hardly very flattering is it?



that nicname is incorrect, it wasn't string, it was high tension wire



> It was the Buffalo that was Butt ugly!



thank you, i agree



> FW-189 that was butt ugly



once again, i agree.................


----------



## kiwimac (Apr 10, 2004)

And then there was that hideous bloody lancaster! [:d]

Kiwimac


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 11, 2004)

THE LANCASTER ISN'T UGLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 20, 2004)

for the last time, it is! the lancaster is a hideous plane 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 20, 2004)

no it's not, I've almost completed it's model, and it looks better then ever...........


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 2, 2004)

Of the planes on the list I would choose the Hampden. But what about the Whitley? There is a reason they called it "The Flying Barn Door."


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 3, 2004)

never seen a whitley, any chance of some pics?


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 3, 2004)

Not much to look at, as you can see.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 3, 2004)

oooo crap, looks a bit like a lancaster, meaning its ugly  though i think ugliest plane was the fairey albacore


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 3, 2004)

Doesn't look a thing like a Lanc. But you are right about the Albecore, it was a dog.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 3, 2004)

the nose does 8)


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 3, 2004)

The Lanc's bombardier position had a much more rounded shape. Much, much prettier than the Whitley.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 3, 2004)

i know, i just said they beared a slight resemblance 8) their both ugly planes anywho


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 3, 2004)

Just wait til Lancaster reads this! In his absence, I will point out that the Lancaster was quite possibly the prettiest bomber of the war.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 3, 2004)

oh dear, not another one  i think the piaggio P.108 was the prettiest bomber of the war 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 3, 2004)

no it wasn't the P.108 the lancaster was easily the best looking and indeed best bomber of the war...............

and the whilley was only any good as a glider tug.....................


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 3, 2004)

I know that they weren't very effective, but I think the early versions of the B-17, like the C and D, were absolutely gorgeous planes.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 3, 2004)

the b-29 is the best bomber easily! and the p.108 was the best looking, slightly swept back wings, amazing camo, a styled and very pretty bombadier position sleek lines, the list goes on...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 5, 2004)

the nose on that thing's ugly as hell!!!

the nose of the lancaster however on easily one of the best in the war..............


----------



## plan_D (May 6, 2004)

That is not a good looking plane. 






The Lancaster is better looking.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 6, 2004)

youre all blind  anyway, looks are a matter of opinion 8)


----------



## plan_D (May 6, 2004)

Yes, yes they are. And the opinion of everyone, except you, is that the P.108 is ugly.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 6, 2004)

hey, a few people are with me on the p.108's looks, trouble is they aint around anymore  one guy even went a bit OTT and said it was the best bomber of the war, which ill admit it wasnt, but it was bloody beautiful 8)


----------



## plan_D (May 6, 2004)

I don't really care about looks, on a plane, as long as it performs well...


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 6, 2004)

looks are good to have though


----------



## plan_D (May 6, 2004)

Looks are the bonus, on anything.


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 6, 2004)

And the whole point of this thread is to discuss looks, or, more accurately, the lack thereof.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 6, 2004)

now this is where the hideously ugly fairey albacore comes in


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 6, 2004)

It could well be argued that the British had the prettiest and the ugliest planes of the war.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 6, 2004)

i dont know about prettiest, but most definately ugliest


----------



## plan_D (May 6, 2004)

Therefore they had the only planes of the war...  

Sorry.


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 6, 2004)

The Spitfire was an absolute beauty.


----------



## plan_D (May 6, 2004)

Yes, yes it was.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 6, 2004)

thats true, but i prefer the looks of the hurricane to the spit 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 7, 2004)

the wings of the 108 weren't swept back, the 111's were however............

i think the mossie is one of the best looking planes of the war.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 7, 2004)

best looking planes are the P.108, MC.205 and hurricane 8)


----------



## plan_D (May 7, 2004)

I think the three best looking are the Me-262, Spitfire and B-25.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 8, 2004)

the three best looking were the mossie, He-111 and meteor.........


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 8, 2004)

How did a discussion on the ugliest plane turn into one for the three prettiest?


----------



## plan_D (May 8, 2004)

It's all about the looks, baby...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 9, 2004)

quite literally..........


----------



## kiwimac (May 10, 2004)

Bolton Paul Defiant!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 10, 2004)

for the ugliest or prettiest?


----------



## plan_D (May 10, 2004)

I wouldn't say the Defiant was either, it wasn't ugly or pretty.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 10, 2004)

it was like a korean car, anonymous


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 10, 2004)

The Defiant was somewhere in the middle.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 10, 2004)

there are some planes that are so ugly they're beautiful, the me-323 being one


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 10, 2004)

some would say the sunderland is ugly, but i think it was one of the best looking planes of the war.....................


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 10, 2004)

i think it looked great


----------



## plan_D (May 10, 2004)

So ugly it's beautiful, how does that work? I suppose you could say it's got character, it's unique...


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 11, 2004)

To me (this is just opinion) the Sunderland was too portly to be considered pretty. But of course most flying boats were.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 11, 2004)

it was very gracefull............


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 11, 2004)

nah, just beastly


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 11, 2004)

GRACEFULL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 11, 2004)

BEASTLY!!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 11, 2004)

hoiw was it beastly?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 13, 2004)

i dont mean it in a bad way, but it was a right beast


----------



## plan_D (May 13, 2004)

That kind of beast, eh?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 13, 2004)

yep, it did look good, but is a beastly sort of way  the cat looked better 8)


----------



## plan_D (May 13, 2004)

I have to agree.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 14, 2004)

too right you have too


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 14, 2004)

it didn't the sunderland looked better..................


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 14, 2004)

sure lanc, of course it did


----------



## plan_D (May 14, 2004)

Ok Lanc, the men in white will be around soon...


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 15, 2004)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 15, 2004)

who would they be, ohoh, you ordered me a pizza yey \/ .................


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 15, 2004)

yes lanc, a pizza....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 16, 2004)

it better be peporonni..................


----------



## plan_D (May 17, 2004)

How can we suddenly get from ugly to pizza?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 17, 2004)

ok then.... back on topic, i think the ugliest plane of the war was the Fairey Albacore


----------



## plan_D (May 17, 2004)

I still think it was the Miles 39b.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 17, 2004)

how can you get any uglier than this?


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 17, 2004)

The Whitley was worse.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 17, 2004)

i dont think so


----------



## plan_D (May 17, 2004)

That is worse.


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 17, 2004)

What is that!?!


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2004)

It's a Miles 39b.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 18, 2004)

not that hideous, the albacore is worse


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 18, 2004)

Never seen that before. And I would have to say it is a good deal uglier than the Albacore.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 18, 2004)

i dont see whats ugly about it


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 18, 2004)

That central tailfin (or whatever it is) is pretty ugly.


----------



## plan_D (May 19, 2004)

The whole plane is out of porpotion, and I you haven't even seen it flying. I can't find any pics of it on the net, but by God, it's ugly.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 19, 2004)

i think it looks pretty cool 8)


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 19, 2004)

More often than not, the expiremental planes from any country turned out hideous. This is the P-75 Eagle. The US wasted time and money producing a brand new factory produce it (rather than openinning a second line for P-38s) and it was absolutely horrible.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 19, 2004)

my god that thing's hidious................


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 19, 2004)

The prototype was literally composed of parts from other planes. The tailfin was from an SBD, the outer wings from a P-40, and the main landing gear from a F4U.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 19, 2004)

looks like the cockpit of a P-51 or P-47............


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 19, 2004)

More like a P-47, but I think that was actually an original build.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 19, 2004)

it looks huge, any news on it's dimentions?........


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 19, 2004)

Length: 40' 5"
Height: 15' 6"
Span: 49' 4"
Max weight: 18,210 pounds. 

That's approaching the size of most twin-engined fighters.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 19, 2004)

i think the stuka had a wingspan of 54ft, which is the biggest span for a single piston engined plane I remeber seeing..............


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 19, 2004)

The span of the Stuka was a touch over 45ft. This P-75 had longer wings than even the Ta-152.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 19, 2004)

my mistake, but still, that's huge...............


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 19, 2004)

Yes it is.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 19, 2004)

what was the span of the 152?


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 20, 2004)

Around 47 feet.


----------



## plan_D (May 20, 2004)

That Eagle isn't that ugly. Maybe the Stuka had the largest wing area of a single piston engined plane, it's wings were wide. I don't know, I'm just guessing.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 20, 2004)

i dont think that eagle was ugly either.


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 20, 2004)

I don't know of a single engine aircraft with a larger wing area. The Stuka had 343 sq.ft. but the Hellcat was close at 334 sq. ft. For comparision, the P-47 had only 300sq. ft. and the P-38 was 327 sq. ft.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 20, 2004)

i was just about to suggest the welkin, but thats twin engined


----------



## plan_D (May 21, 2004)

I think the Ju-87 might take it. The 109 had a wing area of 174 sq.ft. The Hurricane had 257sq.ft. So the Stuka has a quite large wing area. 9 ft larger than the Hellcat.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 22, 2004)

the IL-2 must have had a pretty big wing area?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 22, 2004)

i doubt it would be bigger than the stuka's.....................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2004)

its still a big plane though


----------



## Lightning Guy (Jun 1, 2004)

Wing area of the Il-2 - 414.42 sq. ft. That makes its wing considerably larger than the Stuka's.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2004)

i thankyou 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 1, 2004)

well i suppose it needed a big area to hold all that armour.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2004)

no it was originally about 100sq ft, THEN they put the armour on it


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2004)

interestingly though, the stuka still had the bigger wingspan..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2004)

i think it looked better too


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2004)

close to call but i think you're right...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2004)

yeah, of course im right, it looks more intimidating


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 4, 2004)

i can't be bothered to go back and see what planes we'te talking about again??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 5, 2004)

the stuka and the IL-2 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 8, 2004)

why are we talking about those two in the ugly planes topic, neither were ugly................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 8, 2004)

i have no idea, so lets get back on topic. none of the planes listed in the poll arent actually that ugly


----------



## Stuka-99 (Jun 8, 2004)

Hey good god is the buffalo ugly god!!!did that actually get off the ground???


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 8, 2004)

the buffalo's not ugly? i dont see hw you can call it ugly


----------



## Lightning Guy (Jun 9, 2004)

I see why they call it ugly. But Stuka, just ask a Finn if the Buffalo got of the ground (or maybe some of the Soviets they shot down).


----------



## kiwimac (Jun 9, 2004)

The Buffalo is indeed Ugly but perhaps not as ugly as the Battle, the Roc or the Skua.

Kiwimac


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 9, 2004)

i really dont think there is any plane i can call ugly, some of them looked a mes but there werent any that were hideously ugly.


----------



## Lightning Guy (Jun 9, 2004)

Not even this? What were they thinking when they designed the canopy?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 9, 2004)

no i think that looks ok.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 9, 2004)

the FW-189 is pig ugly...................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 9, 2004)

no it isnt, all twin boom aircraft look good.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 11, 2004)

no they don't.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 11, 2004)

example...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 12, 2004)

the prototype stuka.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 12, 2004)

which isnt ugly, just odd.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 13, 2004)

very very odd....................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 13, 2004)

odd isnt necessarily ugly. look at me for one.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 14, 2004)

i didn't say in this thread it looked ugly, just that it didn't look good.............


----------



## a finn (Jun 16, 2004)

This comment is a little late, but Buffalo (at least B-239) really got off the ground  And my opinion is that it isn't really ugly. Even this is much uglier : Polikarpov I-16 (A lot of those went down by FAF Brewsters)


----------



## Lightning Guy (Jun 16, 2004)

I don't think the I-16 was the ugliest Russian plane of the war. The LaGG-3 was uglier IMO.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 16, 2004)

i don't think the I-16 was ugly by any standards..................


----------



## Lightning Guy (Jun 16, 2004)

As far as it shape was concerned, it was virtually a copy of the Gee-Bee air racers.


----------



## a finn (Jun 16, 2004)

LaGG-3? I think this plane looks quite ordinary.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 16, 2004)

the cockpit's to far back if you ask me.............


----------



## Lightning Guy (Jun 16, 2004)

The cockpit was in better position that on the MiG-3. I've never liked the looks of the LaGG, I can't tell you why. Interestingly, I think the La-5 and La-7 were the best looking of all Russian planes.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 16, 2004)

i don't think the IL-2 looked thet bad....................


----------



## Lightning Guy (Jun 16, 2004)

The Il-2 was hideous. The airscope on top of the engine cowling ruined any chance it might had had at looking good.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 18, 2004)

well it's a matter of opinion, so we'll have 2 agree to dissagree..............


----------



## Schrage Muzik (Jul 17, 2004)

The Hs. 129 was the worst. Worse than the Il-2.


----------



## JCS (Jul 17, 2004)

posted by a finn Wed Jun 16, 2004 12:29 pm:


> Even this is much uglier : Polikarpov I-16



The I-16......ugly!!?? IMO, the I-16 was one of the best looking planes of WW2.

I like the way almost all German planes look but I'd say the Blohm und Voss BV-141 is one of the ugliest if not THE ugliest of the war.


----------



## Schrage Muzik (Jul 17, 2004)

Nonsense, I think it's a very elegant design.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 17, 2004)

It looks stupid, not ugly. How can it be nonsense, it is an opinion.


----------



## dead parrot (Jul 19, 2004)

Has anyone mentioned those really ugly French bombers from the late 30s? Like the Amoit 143M?

http://www.kheichhorn.de/html/body_amiot_143.html

It looks like an airship gondola with tractor wheels and bits of plane-like stuff stuck to it. Urgh.


----------



## Lightning Guy (Jul 19, 2004)

The French had an almost limitless supply of ugly planes.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 21, 2004)

i think the Potez 630's not that bad.....................


----------



## Lightning Guy (Jul 21, 2004)

It's not bad. And the D.520 was very pretty. But everything else looked aweful.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 21, 2004)

don't you think that the front half of the Breguet 690 looks a bit like the beau??


----------



## MichaelHenley (Jul 29, 2004)

a finn said:


> LaGG-3? I think this plane looks quite ordinary.



Apart form the fact that the cockpit is too far back, it almost lookes like a Spit... 

P.S. If anyone thinks I am doing a few too many posts its bacause I have nothing to do!!


----------



## toffi (Jul 29, 2004)

I would rather say that front of Lagg's fuselage looks quite similar to Spit, what makes it very nice plane (but awful to use).


----------



## Lightning Guy (Jul 29, 2004)

It was the rear half of the LaGG that looked so aweful.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 29, 2004)

I don't think it looks bad at all.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 29, 2004)

i think it looks quite good....................


----------



## Lightning Guy (Jul 29, 2004)

No accounting for taste . . . or a lack thereof as the case may be.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 29, 2004)

We could say the same for you. Opinion based 'discussion'.


----------



## MichaelHenley (Jul 29, 2004)

Lightning Guy said:


> It was the rear half of the LaGG that looked so aweful.



What's wrong with the tail?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 30, 2004)

> No accounting for taste . . . or a lack thereof as the case may be.



i thought you loved me  ...................


----------



## plan_D (Jul 30, 2004)

LG loves no one, he's a cruel, cruel man.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 30, 2004)

you love me don't you plan_D??


----------



## plan_D (Jul 30, 2004)

...erm...I'll get back to you on that one.


----------



## Lightning Guy (Jul 30, 2004)

Well, with the LaGG's rear half, I don't like the placement of the cockpit and the balances on the tail are hideous.


----------



## toffi (Jul 30, 2004)

So where it should be? On LaGGs belly??


----------



## Lightning Guy (Jul 30, 2004)

I'm saying I don't like them there at all. It was more that the balance is ugly in and of itself and not made ugly by the location.


----------



## toffi (Jul 30, 2004)

Ok, that's your opinion. I like LaGG.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 31, 2004)

i think it looked fine, leave it alone.................


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 2, 2004)

I think it looks V. similar to the spitfire, apart from the cockpit being placed so far back...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 2, 2004)

that's rather insulting to the spit.....................


----------



## plan_D (Aug 2, 2004)

Well the LaGG isn't ugly so its not really, but the Spitfire was much better looking. 8)


----------



## NightHawk (Aug 7, 2004)

i think its the waildcat it was so ugly. small and chubby it looked like some flying........caret.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 7, 2004)

that would have been allot funnier if it was spelt correctly....................


----------



## plan_D (Aug 7, 2004)

I don't think the Wildcat was very ugly, a little chubby but not ugly.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 7, 2004)

i think the buffalo was uglier...................


----------



## plan_D (Aug 7, 2004)

I would agree to it being uglier, but not ugly.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 8, 2004)

i think it's rather insulting that the stringbag's even in the poll................


----------



## Lightning Guy (Aug 9, 2004)

The Stringbag wasn't ugly. It was certainly prettier than the Albacore.


----------



## toffi (Aug 9, 2004)

I would argue that Stringbag was prettier than Albacore. But I'm not saying that it was ugly. It had the charm of biplanes...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 9, 2004)

in no way was it ugly............................


----------



## NightHawk (Aug 10, 2004)

the problem with biplanes is thet they all look alike so its like this or you love'em or you dont so..... its a qastion of taset i think.....


----------



## plan_D (Aug 10, 2004)

How you feel a plane looks is always an opinion based discussion. Bi-planes however do not all look the same.


----------



## toffi (Aug 10, 2004)

Sure they don't. Just compare e.g. Gladiator and He 59.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 10, 2004)

or a Policarpov 153.........................


----------



## plan_D (Aug 10, 2004)

Or a Swordfish, or Sopwith Camel.


----------



## Lightning Guy (Aug 10, 2004)

Or virtually any other two bi-planes. That would be like saying all monoplanes look the same.


----------



## NightHawk (Aug 11, 2004)

ok. ok may be im wronge i will see


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 11, 2004)

what's there to see, we've proved you wrong.....................


----------



## NightHawk (Aug 12, 2004)

ok i agmin im wronge im only humen


----------



## plan_D (Aug 12, 2004)

Yeah, Lanc. Now who's being nasty...


----------



## NightHawk (Aug 12, 2004)

now now coulm down we are all humens.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 12, 2004)

Lanc isn't human.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 12, 2004)

that cut me deep man.......................


----------



## plan_D (Aug 12, 2004)

That wasn't me, that was the knife.


----------



## NightHawk (Aug 13, 2004)

so if he is not humen what is he ??


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 13, 2004)

darn good question........................


----------



## NightHawk (Aug 13, 2004)

so whats the answer ?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 13, 2004)

how am i supposed to know, i always assumed i was human..................


----------



## NightHawk (Aug 14, 2004)

i heard of a germen experamental choper.is it true ?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 14, 2004)

it wouldn't suprise me, they came up with pretty much everything else................


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 14, 2004)

If ur favorite aircraft of WW2 is the Lanc, I wonder about the whole human thing as well...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 14, 2004)

The Germans had two production helos, the Focke Aghelis Fa-229 (I think that's the right number) and the Focke Aghelis Fi-282 Kolibri.


----------



## NightHawk (Aug 14, 2004)

i dont like lancasters i prefer he-111 and b-25. those crazy germens i wounder what other secrets thay have that we dont know of yet.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 14, 2004)

why don't you like lancasters?? and the He-111 is my 5th favourite WWII aircraft...................


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 14, 2004)

Hot Space (At IL2skins.com) said:


> Not to be smutty, but the nose of it looks like it's got a condom on.


----------



## NightHawk (Aug 14, 2004)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> Hot Space (At IL2skins.com) said:
> 
> 
> > Not to be smutty, but the nose of it looks like it's got a condom on.


the nose of what ???  i got to say that the lanacster is looks bad becouse if its nose.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 15, 2004)

actually the nose is one of the best looking parts.......................


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 15, 2004)

Weird...

I posted a post that said something like: 
"The He-111H, with all that glass.

Anywho, queue lanc : "the nose is one of the best parts..............."



I think I made an error when posting...



Oh well.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 17, 2004)

Does HS know what a condom looks like then?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 17, 2004)

i'd be a little worried if he didn't.......................


----------



## NightHawk (Aug 19, 2004)

cant you find a picture of a germen plane with out thet bloody nazi symbool on it. please i get sick just of looking on it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 19, 2004)

i assume you're having a go at GrGs, may i remind you the 262 in your siggy has a "nazi symbol" on it..................


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 19, 2004)

I pointed this fact out before...

And he also has the LARGEST siggy on the board... It is too big...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 19, 2004)

The thing is, it's not a siggy.

He manually inserts it.

That's very irritating, because for me, I have to load the pic every time I'm on a page NH has posted in.

With the siggys, it's remembered.



P.S. ~ That "Nazi Symbol" is a Hindu Symbol called the Swastika.

The NAZSOS just used it as their own, they didn't create it.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 19, 2004)

The Swastika, in my opinion shouldn't have a bad reputation, since the Schutz Staffel or other "Security" organizations rarely used it.

In my opinion, the TotenKopf should be the hated symbol.


In my opinion, the Swastika makes some planes have an air of deadliness and aggressiveness.


The Dora, for instance.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 20, 2004)

it does seem abit evil if that's what you mean.......................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 20, 2004)

the swastika does look agressive....i mean youre not exactly gonna have nightmares about raf roundals.....


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 20, 2004)

> The Swastika, in my opinion shouldn't have a bad reputation, since the Schutz Staffel or other "Security" organizations rarely used it.



LMAO.... Shouldnt have a bad rep?? Are u on crack??? The Flag of Nazi Germany has(d) a Swastika on it.... When people think of all the Jewish civilians that were poisoned and burned to death in ovens, they think of the Swastika, and Nazi Germany, which are representative of one another.... 

Swastika = Genocide (To most non-Hindus and non-Germans...)

Not a hindu symbol... 

And for the record, there are 23,521 people in the world that know that the Swastika is of Hindu origin... (Besides Hindus and students majoring in Hindu Studies...)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 20, 2004)

Have you ever seen an SS-Mann with a Swastika on his uniform?

That's what I mean, the Swastika rarely had anything to do with the genocidal organizations.

What you're saying can changed into something like a Star on the U.S. flag brings back Indian massacre memories.

I doubt the men who killed the Indians had stars on their uniforms.


By the way, happy 350.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 21, 2004)

Custer had stars on his uniform.... hehe

But in the public opinion, that is what the swasika means... Sorry but its the facts.... I know better tho... And agree on what ur saying...

And ty...


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 21, 2004)

heres a pic.... swastika on front blouse...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 21, 2004)

none of those have the SS symbol on their collars..................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 21, 2004)

> And for the record, there are 23,521 people in the world that know that the Swastika is of Hindu origin



how on earth do you come to that concludsion?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 21, 2004)

yes, am i counted in that figure??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 21, 2004)

or me? seriousl i knew that


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 21, 2004)

i knew it after i read it here..................


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 21, 2004)

the figure was speculative, to prove a point... I knew it as well, but my wife and son and best freind didnt.....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 21, 2004)

but surely that number changes all the time, it's almost impossible to get a number that correct for sumthing like that..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 21, 2004)

yup 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 21, 2004)

*See the word SPECULATIVE???


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 21, 2004)

yes but that word wasn't included in the original post so that doesn't count............


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 21, 2004)

you obviosly dont have a humorous Bne in your body....

That or u cant comprehend when someones screwin around...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 21, 2004)

don't worry i get it, wasn't really a joke though was it................


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 21, 2004)

It was meant as a joke... Maybe my delivery wasnt up to par, but the material was sound...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 21, 2004)

you'lll get there in the end, unfortunatly CC's still trying to find how to be funny...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 21, 2004)

you just like being awkward


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 21, 2004)

Most Brits I have met and conversed with seem to have a very dry humour... And it seems to continue on here as well...

"Not that theres anything wrong with that..." --- Jerry Seinfeld


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 21, 2004)

we just have a different sence of humor............


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 21, 2004)

Obviously...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 21, 2004)

you'll get used to it in the end.................


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 21, 2004)

Or ull get used to mine...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 21, 2004)

i doubt that................


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 21, 2004)

So why would u assume then I would get used to urs???


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 21, 2004)

becuase that's the way it's always worked...............


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 21, 2004)

Maybe if u tried to understand ur former colonists from across the Ocean alittle better, we could all get along as one big happy family... As long as u understand our humour... 

We already understand ur British humour... Monty Python and Benny Hill definatly helped in that dept...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 21, 2004)

Monty Python and Benny Hill are the gods...



> we just have a different sence of humor............



whereas i dont really have a sense of humour (thats humoUr, youre not american are you lanc?) at all 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 23, 2004)

i most cirtainly am not, i'm CORNISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 24, 2004)

Wanna share some popCORN lanc? *corny cornish joke*


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 24, 2004)

Not Funny....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 24, 2004)

and i can't stand popcorn................


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 25, 2004)

Sorry


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 25, 2004)

Dont like popcorn???

What the hell is goin on with the youth of The World today???


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 25, 2004)

it's ing................


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 25, 2004)

Ur absoulutly, positively out of ur damn mind brother...


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 25, 2004)

I don't mind it... I mean that in the sense that if I was stuck on a desert island and all I could eat was popcorn, I'd eat it, I wouldn't starve to death.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 26, 2004)

popcorn wouldn't keep you alive long anyway....................


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 26, 2004)

No it would not.. Not very nutritious...


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 26, 2004)

I mean, not the fact that it does or doesn't help one survive, just the choice I would make...


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 26, 2004)

I personally love to eat popcorn, especially when u melt some extra butter in a cup in the microwave and dribble it all over...

YUM......


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 27, 2004)

that's another thing we don't have, a microwave................


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 27, 2004)

Dude u need to get your parents into the 20th century, let alone the 21st...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 28, 2004)

you're right, we still use a rayburn.................


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 28, 2004)

And a rayburn is what, a toaster oven???


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 28, 2004)

are you being sarcastic, i can't tell......................


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 28, 2004)

The question was serious, the toaster was not....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 28, 2004)

this is..................


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 28, 2004)

well i guess i was close.... i do not know a single person who does not have a microwave...

Congrats on bein the first....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 28, 2004)

that pic don't show it to well so have a guess at how big it is and how it works...............


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 28, 2004)

I can tell from the pic that there is a guy standing at the tail of that monster.... 20,000 lbs if Im not mistaken...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 29, 2004)

i was talking about the rayburn............


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 29, 2004)

No clue whatsoever...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 30, 2004)

it's huge, bout 3ftx3ftx3ft, our one works by burning oil constantly and because it's baisically a big lump of iron, the heat is transfered into the oven so things get cooked, slowly..............


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 30, 2004)

The only thing my wife, son and I use the microwave for is reheating of leftovers, popcorn, heating water for tea, melting or softening butter, and heating canned items and soups....


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 30, 2004)

Lanc- You should REALLY convince your parents to buy a New Oven and a Microwave!


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 31, 2004)

BOTT (acronym for Back On The Topic)... I think the Lysander should get a mention...


----------



## Lightning Guy (Aug 31, 2004)

I don't think the Lysander was ugly at all. It was a bit unconventional yes, but it was perfectly designed for the type of roles it was called on to perform. Perhaps most interesting were the missions involving actual landings in occupied Europe to drop off Allied agents.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 31, 2004)

sort of the british equivillant of the storch...............


----------



## MichaelHenley (Sep 1, 2004)

The Storch was ugly too...


----------



## Lightning Guy (Sep 2, 2004)

I don't think even the Lysander could match the Storch for STOL performance but it was probably the better all-around aircraft.


----------



## JCS (Sep 2, 2004)

This thing definately needs to be added to the "ugliest" list..

Rogozarski IK-Z:

http://wp.scn.ru/camms/shablon_view.shtml?archive/ww2_fighters/0100/pics/0100_77_4.jpg


----------



## JCS (Sep 2, 2004)

This thing makes the IK-Z look like a P-51:

http://tanks45.tripod.com/Jets45/Histories/Su5/Su5.jpg


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 2, 2004)

The IK-3 looks like a Hurrican mated to a Lagg-3 and a Mig-3.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 4, 2004)

is it just me or does the port wingtip of the Ik-Z look a slightly different shape to the starboard??


----------



## MichaelHenley (Sep 7, 2004)

Looks to me like a slightly modified Hurricane, with an underside intake similar to a P-51. I ask you, is a Hurricane _or_ a P-51 ugly?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 7, 2004)

absolutly not........................


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 7, 2004)

It looks to have the nose of a Spit, the center section of a Cane, and the tail of some peice of crap, cause thats one ugly tail section....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 8, 2004)

the french still had worse...................


----------



## JCS (Sep 8, 2004)

Especially the Amiot 143


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 9, 2004)

although a couple were ok.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 12, 2004)

Heres a damn strong candidate...

Heinkel He-45


----------



## Patoruzu (Feb 22, 2005)

Never heard about the Amiot 143 bomber or the Bloch 200 or proyect like the Martin-Baker Tankbuster or the Shorts Fleetshadower that were Ugly plane


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 22, 2005)

I haven;t heard of the Martin-Baker or the Shorts planes, what do you know about them?


----------



## redcoat (Feb 24, 2005)

You want ugly!
This is ugly


----------



## JCS (Feb 24, 2005)

This is gonna sound weird, but Ive taken a liking to the 143


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 24, 2005)

Why?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 25, 2005)

Ugh...French Bombers...I dont know whether to cry or laugh!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 25, 2005)

french bombers are very attractive..............


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 25, 2005)

You've got to be kidding me!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 25, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> french bombers are very attractive..............



Yes, in the same way that I am very attractive


----------



## JCS (Feb 25, 2005)

> Why?



I dunno, really... Theres just something I like about it, as hideous as it is...



> french bombers are very attractive..............



What have you been smoking?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 25, 2005)

I know what you mean JCS, theres something about it too...character maybe


----------



## redcoat (Feb 25, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> I know what you mean JCS, theres something about it too...character maybe


Its got as much character as a 60's tower block


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 26, 2005)




----------



## Patoruzu (Feb 27, 2005)

thats a really ugly machine


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 27, 2005)

Wow


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 27, 2005)

What is the point in building something that UGLY? Even the Horsa looked better than that


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 27, 2005)

The Horsa looked great...


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 27, 2005)

That Fleet Shadower doesn't even have any character, that's what save the Fairey Gannet from being called ugly


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 27, 2005)

No it didnt, the Fairey Gannet was hideous


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 27, 2005)

It sounds weird but I like the Gannet


----------



## kiwimac (Feb 27, 2005)

Do we want to continue this thread or has the "Butt-Ugly airplanes" thread taken its place?

Kiwimac


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 28, 2005)

Continue this...


----------



## delcyros (Mar 3, 2005)

Since I cannot vote for Junkers 287 V1, I will go for the Swordfish.
Look at these little nice landing gear!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 3, 2005)

Both the Ju-287 _and_ the Swordfish look great! 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 3, 2005)

although the swordfish moreso.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 3, 2005)

Definately...

The Ju-287 wasnt exactly pretty, but it was so weird looking it was cool! 8)


----------



## delcyros (Mar 4, 2005)

Jeah, what a view! Ju-287 with forward swept wings, two of its engines under the wings and two of them so close to the cockpit! With the reliability of the Jumo´s in mind, the test pilots would surely have frightened, or not? A patchwork plane, really it was: Some nice little B-24 gears out in the wind, making a lot of noise! And it needs these ultra beautiful HWK rocket take-off-aid . A really scary plane it was!


----------



## JCS (Mar 4, 2005)

The Ju287 V1 looked horrible... the V2 didnt look half bad though...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 4, 2005)

Dont think i'd know the difference....any pics?


----------



## delcyros (Mar 4, 2005)

Ju-287 V3 (the only picture I could get of) Don´t know if it works here...
And I do hve even a picture of an -under russian control- build Ju-ef128 (Ju-287 version with two british jet engines (original Jumo 028) -but it could also be RD designs, don´t quote me about that)





hope, it works. They do look quite pretty...


----------



## delcyros (Mar 4, 2005)

8) 
And here it is: The most beautiful bird ever: The Ju-287 V1.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 4, 2005)

Yikes!


----------



## JCS (Mar 4, 2005)

What the hell were they thinking when they designed that landing gear?!


----------



## delcyros (Mar 4, 2005)

They probably wanted to design a rekord racing car? (And again! German designers were years ahaed of their time!)


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 5, 2005)

Apart from the undercart, it looks okay. Did it actually fly?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 5, 2005)

Oh yes. Worrying thought


----------



## delcyros (Mar 5, 2005)

Yes, it did fly for some flights (24 recorded), mostly as a testbed
for the swept forward wing design. I do not have a verification if the
russians did continued flights or not. They have completed the V-3 
and probably have flown that plane (as the later two engine variant, too.)
in june 1946. But what a scary plane....


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 6, 2005)

I think I have a winner!

It's the Caproni Stipa, although a bit before WW2, it was designed as a concept plane for the tubular fuselage concept


----------



## JCS (Mar 6, 2005)

UUUGGGHHH! That definately tops anything in this thread and the Butt-ugly airplanes thread!


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 6, 2005)

Al least we can prove to CC that not all Italian planes are good


----------



## BombTaxi (Mar 6, 2005)

Yikes! Thats one ugly little bugger! I dont actually think any of the planes in that thread are ugly as such. The Hellcat and Buffalo are pretty good looker I reckon! 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 6, 2005)

mosquitoman said:


> I think I have a winner!
> 
> It's the Caproni Stipa, although a bit before WW2, it was designed as a concept plane for the tubular fuselage concept


Yuck!


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 6, 2005)

I'll agree with that


----------



## delcyros (Mar 6, 2005)

Me too! Not imaginable what you can make fly with enough horsepower...


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 6, 2005)

More on the Stipa



> From the familiar design halls of Italy's Caproni comes the naked horror of the Stipa, built in 1932 to test the thrust effect of a tubular fuselage. The 120 Hp. DH Gipsy III yielded a top speed of 81 Mph, and the lift effect of the tube made the landing speed 42 Mph


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 6, 2005)

It looks like some sort of carnival ride.


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 6, 2005)

I was thinking a hollowed-out Wildcat myself


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 6, 2005)

my god that's one of the weirdest planes i've ever seen!!


----------



## JCS (Mar 6, 2005)

I wonder if they had the Stipa in mind when they were designing the Gee Bee R1/R2?


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 6, 2005)

Nah, the GeeBee was built before the Stipa


----------



## JCS (Mar 6, 2005)

The R1 was built the same year the Stipa was.... Anyways I was just pointing out that they look alike...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 6, 2005)

mosquitoman said:


> Al least we can prove to CC that not all Italian planes are good



Actually that looks pretty cool...


----------



## JCS (Mar 6, 2005)




----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 6, 2005)

I think it was designed as a cylinder with an engine sitting inside, the pilot sat on top. Not the most conventional of designs


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 6, 2005)

JCS said:


>


I second that.


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 7, 2005)

Can anybody find something to beat the Stipa?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 7, 2005)

Take any French bomber


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 7, 2005)

It'll be a close run thing


----------



## delcyros (Mar 10, 2005)

There are some very ugly planes in the late 20´s, but the Stipa can hold it´s own very well on this topic....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 10, 2005)

This is one ugly mofo...Tomashevich Pegas 04  (sorry for size)


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 10, 2005)

Darn it! I thought I'd found the winner/loser out of them all but you've blinded me with that monstrosity


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 11, 2005)

Tsk Tsk!


----------



## JCS (Mar 11, 2005)

That looks like one of those little $1.50 balsa gliders


----------



## kiwimac (Mar 12, 2005)

Thread closed and a new non-poll thread begun.

Kiwimac


----------

